# Ice My Car Competition



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The white Focus ST I Detailed has got through to the final stages of this competition. Apparently the winner's car will appear in Top Gear magazine. How cool is that! Good luck to John (A DW member) and his Focus!

http://icemycar.com/#openHallOfFame?


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats 

Just out of interest did you use TW ice on the car you have entered ?


Andy


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Errrrrrr......... For legal reasons........ Yes!


----------



## terminal (Oct 15, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Errrrrrr......... For legal reasons........ Yes!


so you didn't then? who entered it? you or the owner?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

**cough** JetSeal and Concourse **cough**


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice one mate


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

the owner is gonna look like a right **** if turtle wax read this! lol!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

............actually he's maintained the finish with ICE............. 

p.s . writing this in bangkok on honeymoon!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

UPDATE: He won! Congratulations to John and his Focus.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Well John's been for his photoshoot and the car will be in top gear magazine on the 4th of October.

Here's a sneaky photo from the shoot taken by John:









and there's more here:
http://s344.photobucket.com/albums/p352/johnpro1/Top Gear Photoshoot 29-08-08/


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Nice result mate! Hopefully he'll give you a shout out in the mag which would be nice!
Congrats on the wedding too!


----------

